# What color are the battery cables?



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

I just ordered a set of replacement battery cables for my 70 conv GTO from Ames and they sent me two black cables. Is the positive cable on a 70 conv supposed to be black??? I'm guessing it is red but surprised Ames would sell the wrong color. These are not just replacement cables they are rather pricey resto pieces with the proper spring clamp on the ends. Thanks for the help.

Mike


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Both are black.


----------



## 70conv (Jun 25, 2012)

OK thanks. Follow-up question: I am installing one of the origianl appearing batteries from Ames as well (Model R59 #M253F) and the battery clamp (#P116) they sent me doesn't seem to be working. There seems to be a lip missing from the battery to allow the clamp to grab on to. What gives?

Mike


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The picture that Ames shows from the part number you gave on the battery clamp does not look like all of the other vendor's same part. Check out the others:

Performanceyears.com part number GME34
OPGI.com part number PZ00585


----------

